# Most Useful/Versatile Breed.?.



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Morgans or Quarter Horses.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

How so? Please elaborate.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a warmblood/TB that would be great, but i also know so many WB's and TB's that would terrible, haha i think it depends on the individual horse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to (And YES - I will be biased!) with the Arabians, followed by the Morgans.

Arabians, especially, due to the genetic make up. They have larger hearts which moves blood through the body faster, allowing them to heat up or cool down much more efficient than other breeds. It's why the can be the last horse to arrive at a Endurance check stop, and the first to leave. They are very efficient for controlling their body temperatures. 
Aside from that, I think they are the most intelligent, sensitive, reliable, and versatile horses around. It's why we've got National Champions in Western Pleasure, Side Saddle, Reining, Endurance, Cutting, English Pleasure, Working Cow, Dressage, and/or Native Costume. There isn't much they can't do, and there isn't much they can't do well. 

Morgans I second because they are one of the best breed's I've ever had the pleasure of raising and training. Great minds, great ability, athletic like there's no tomorrow, and they got a lot of heart. 
And they cross REALLY well with Arabians.  

That's just my opinion. Everyone's will vary depending on what breed has worked the best for them, I believe.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, ridergirl this is very true.. I thought i should just let you all know im not looking at purchasing another horse, but later on in life I would like to own a stud.. so am just wanting to get information on all the different versatile breeds and what you all think of them.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Though I personally don't like them, I'll have to say Quarter Horses. They can do almost anything; I've seen them jump, do low-level dressage, drive, and, of course, Western. 

Second, TB. They're the masters of almost everything English and are starting to work themselves into a little Western at the lower levels.

And Arabians, I agree, are very versatile. I've seen them almost everywhere as well.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, it's no surprise to you what i'm gonna say :]

1. Australian Stock Horses.

Simple - They are designed to the teefor Australia. They were/are the workhorse who built Australia :] Only those who could survive and thrive working all day in the worst weather Australia gets trailing stock, being hobbled or tied at nights out on the track, and were hardy enough to go without good feed (Perpetual drought) and often without good teeth or hoof care were those used to breed.

Obviously these qualities are somewhat diluted today, but the Australian Stock Horse is our horse - No other horse is designed for this country quite like the ASH.

2. Arabian.

Not native, but they were bred to be tough, hardy, and survive in the desert - I have never met an arab so far who wasn't a good doer (Just look at Wildey and all Lynda's horses :]). They were also bred for their temprament - They are reknowned for being 'one-person' horses and supremely loyal, but still a safe mount for just about anyone. The bad things you hear about arabs come about because they are very particular to train - They are less tolerant of inexperience and cruelty than a lot of other breeds. If you can create a partnership with one, you can count on it.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Hehe, defiantly no surprise  Yeah I really do like ASH's. Oh and what about Brumby's  they're breed for this country.. hehe.

Hey.. do we know anyone who has a Morgan.. haven't heard much about them till recently, I wouldn't mind having a closer look at one, one day.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> How so? Please elaborate.


I guess 'they just are' won't be a good enough answer, will it? LOL. Well, when I think all around horse that can do anything, I immediately think Quarter Horse. I've never met a QH that was limited to only doing one thing or one discipline. 



brookelovesparelli said:


> Hey.. do we know anyone who has a Morgan.. haven't heard much about them till recently, I wouldn't mind having a closer look at one, one day.


Me  I can't say enough good things about Morgans. My absolute favorite breed. I've ridden quite a few of them and all of them have had great minds, been versitile, good as trail horses or arena horses, and STURDY! I just LOVE them!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/changing-breeds-morgans-52727/

Here's our pretty little (LOL) girl, Dream. She is 25 years old (24 in the pic below)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The thing about Brumbies is they aren't bred - They breed. Big difference. They are tough, sturdy little ponies but it is pot luck wether they will be good or not - Conformation and temperament isn't something that goes into breeding them, as opposed to purpose bred horses. For a stud prospect I would say a big N-O.

There was one at EquineX on the weekend, but no, I don't personally know anyone who has one. I did meet a beautiful Morgan stallion in America at the barn we rode at - He was amazing. DJJJ Ebony Gold - TaylorMade Stables


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

*raises hand* I have a Morgan!
I would have to say 1) Morgans! They are so versatile and come in so many shapes and sizes. Plus, one of the breed characteristics is tough hooves, so minimal hoof work needs to be done! Plus, they have fire and spirit, but are calm at the same time.
2) would be QH's or Paints
3) Eh...... Arabs aren't my favorites, as most ive worked with have been crazed, spooky hotheads-no saying they all are-, so I would probably go with a horse native to Australia for #3.

Here's my Morgan mare's threads:
Picture thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/photoshoot-frisky-gorgeous-pic-heavy-52973/
Journal Thread(must read):
http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/life-training-kariba-52901/#post608862


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh god... hehe I wouldn't breed brumbies..  Way too many of them as it hehe. So there's not very many Morgans in oz im guessing??


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a few, just not really around here.

This guy is probably my favourite Aus Morgan - Ranchboss Cortez.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

It's stunning.. very 'cresty' neck but, is that just the Morgan thing??


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, they tend to have very hefty neck's - But that's one thing I like about them :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah. :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

They are pretty nice looking horses...









Wonder what it'd be like if you crossed them with a ASH...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

brookelovesparelli said:


> Ok so im just wondering what you think the most useful/versatile horse would be.
> A breed that's a good doer, copes well in the harsh Australian heat as well as the cold. Something that's level headed, intelligent and willing.
> 
> What do you think??


Quarter horses. I was told by someone once that they are the "golden retrievers" of the horse world.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I vote the AQH as well. I have two, they are the most versatile breeds. Gunther looks and moves good in all Western events as well as in English events. They are just so willing to please and have a competitive nature at heart. Those two combination's will get you anywhere! They are a great family horse as well. 

They truly are the golden retrievers of the horse world..


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I say Morgans as well.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to jump on the ASH bandwagon here. They were bred for this country, they take the best of different breeds and out popped a little Aussie Dynamite. They are versatile, and they're everywhere. It wouldn't be too hard to pick up a good one, and good horses are going cheap at the moment.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

I would throw the Rocky Mountain Horse in the mix...

They are one of the more versitle horses that are being bred...

They were known for being able to pull a plow during the week, take 3 or 4 kids to their favorite fishing hole, and then pull the family to church on Sunday in their buggy.

Now they are known for being excellent trail and show horses. RMH have a willing attitude and will take on anything you throw at them. RMH are showing, trail riding, endurence riding, jumping, dressage, and one trainer even competed and succeded in the Extreme Cowboy competition with a RMH. 

They are a great all around horse

Nate


----------



## stoneraven (Mar 31, 2010)

I vote for the Quarter Horse as well. They have the best temperament, and are very intelligent. Most of the stallions I've been around are great as well. I knew one that could put his head down and nibble grass while under saddle, and completely ignore mares that were close by. Years ago I worked at a stallion facility, and the QH stallions were on a whole easy to handle. Other breeds were mostly a handful, and some were very dangerous. Just a generalization folks, I know there are good and bad actors in EVERY breed.
A note: I finally figured out how to put an avatar on my profile. Yea!!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm jumping on the AQH waggon! I love them!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Appendix QHs can be somewhat versatile, also Morgans and Andalusians, PRE horses etc.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Arabians are VERY versatile. At the US Arabian Nationals you'll see an Arabian showing in every discipline you can think of. I agree, some can be quite crazy and spooky.....but most are very level headed and personable. 

QHs - Yeah, they can do a lot, but I just don't think they are as personable or "happy" (for want of a better term. lol) as Arabians. They seem more standoffish. I like to think of them as the Work horse of America. They were bred for work, and that's where their mind set is. They are really cool and I like to ride them when I've got to chase cows or find a lost calf...other than that, I like the Arab personality better. 

Morgans - Very cool horse! I've never actually worked with one though.

I'm new to the Aussie horse, but I really like the looks of them! They look really nice. 


I like to think that _any_ horse can be relatively versatile. A horse is a horse is a horse at the end of the day. A TB can chase cows, an Arabian can jump, a QH can do dressage, a Morgan can barrel race, a Percheron can pirouette, a Friesian can show western pleasure, a Shetland can, um, be a Shetland. LOL.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

> They were bred for work, and that's where their mind set is. They are really cool and I like to ride them when I've got to chase cows or find a lost calf...other than that, I like the Arab personality better.
> 
> ​


I will agree that they can be standoffish. Riding is work? Actually alot of QH's don't want to chase cows, it takes a special personality for that. 

Roro, Yeah appendix are nice, it depends on how much TB the horse shows. We have alot at the barn, half are more QH and are great. The other half are more TB and wouldn't do so great in alot of the western classes (like reining, cutting, eta..).


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Bashkir Curlies. As their quote says, "Gentle enough for a child, strong enough for a man." I have seen them participate in a number of different discriplines. Their body types vary, especially when they are crossed with different breeds. They have strong feet, incredible endurance, and amazing heart.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree that individuals will vary, and bloodlines within each breed will vary as well. 

Overall I would say Appaloosas. You can find Appaloosas excelling at many events, and you can find/continue to breed various blends of QH/TB/Arab bloodlines-- the top-named breeds so far in this thread besides ASH-- as well as "foundation" Appaloosas which are more old style and usually bred App x App to preserve family type dispositions and soundness and stamina. 

Lots of choices with Appaloosas, plus the added bonus of unique coloring and patterns, as well as more sedate and/or solid colors, depending on your preferences.

Spruce meadows in Calgary, Alberta, Canada hosts the Telus "Battle of the Breeds" each year-- A team from each breed competes in Jeopardy Jumping, Trail Riding, Barrel Racing, Precision Driving, and Compulsory Skills. here are the winners over the years-- 

1990 Team Paint
1991 Team Arabian
1992 Team Arabian
1993 Team Arabian
1994 Team Thoroughbred
1995 Team Arabian
1996 Team Canadian Sport Horse
1997 Team Thoroughbred
1998 Team Appaloosa
1999 Team Appaloosa
2000 Team Morgan
2001 Team Morgan
2002 Team Appaloosa
2003 Team Appaloosa
2004 Team Appaloosa
2005 Team Welsh Pony & Cob
2006 Team Conemara
2007 Team Appaloosa
2008 Team Mule
2009 Team Morgan

As you can see, Appaloosas have won more than any other breed. They have also has some close seconds and many top 3-5 finishes among the 13 breeds competing. Here are some photos from the event over the years---


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Spruce meadows in Calgary, Alberta, Canada hosts the Telus "Battle of the Breeds" each year-- A team from each breed competes in Jeopardy Jumping, Trail Riding, Barrel Racing, Precision Driving, and Compulsory Skills. here are the winners over the years--


That sounds AMAZINGLY fun! I would love to see how a 'Team ASH' would go :]


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Although I do eventing, and you typically see larger horses eventing, I agree with Quarter horses and Morgans. For no reason that hasn't already been said. I occasionally used to ride about a 15hh morgan who could easily jump 4'. With the correct dressage training, she could also be very good at that too. I jumped a full 3'9" course with her during a clinic, which she did really well in, and you also see morgans in other disciplines!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

QH all the way and Morgans!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Arabians. I own a arab cross  They are not usually level headed so I reccomend a Arab crossed with a Quarter Horse or Paint (or any other stock breed) they are going to be challenging so I would say if you are a begginer ONLY get a gelding arab cross. now if you are more advanced (riding for 5 yrs/dealing with problem horses for 2-3 yrs) mare, unless you are breeding!! i like arab crosses because they are challenging but not this snorty prancy spooky horse!! (no offense they can get a little tiring!! ) they are cute then but can get dangerous!! Arabians deal with heat really well as they were raised up in the desert! they obviously are used to heat and cold cause at nights it is cold , no duh!! depending on the arab/ arab cross you buy you may want to get a blanket for colder days. 

i would also say a quarter horse or paint but recommend arab cross.here are links to all them: 

arab association site (to reg, also has some good info!! ) 
Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Education

quarter horse : American Quarter Horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

paint : APHA.Com - The Breed


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say Arabians because they are bred to go at a consistant speed for a long time in any weather, and are very tough! Our 26+ year old Arab mare is still being consistantly ridden!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Quarab ;] (Quarterhorse Arabian cross) Arabians and Quarter horses are very sturdy and very versatile.


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

brookelovesparelli said:


> Hey.. do we know anyone who has a Morgan.. haven't heard much about them till recently, I wouldn't mind having a closer look at one, one day.


I have two 3/4 Morgan X 1/4 appy. They are full brothers and are the most amazing horses I have ever owned. They have more athletic ability then the QH's, TB's, WB's I've owned/riden. They are extremly smart, hardy, brave, adaptible, and have great stamina. My 3yr old was broke out in his two year old year, he was trail riding his second ride (as was his brother). Storm (my 3yr old) showed in the western pleasure, trail, horsemanship, and games. He is going to start jumping as well and has already show great potential for it. 

The origional Morgan horse was owned by Justin Morgan (you can youtube the video of him and his horse. It's very informative). That horse did everything from carrage to dressage and pleasure riding.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I really love my warmbloods and Tb's...but I just can't picture them roping, cutting cattle or doing WP.

I vote for the quarter horse. They not only excel at all of the western disciplines, but I have ridden them up to advanced in eventing, high in the jumpers, up to 4th level in dressage.........an amazing all around horse. And many are able to show in multiple disciplines at the same time.

I had a lady bring her roping horse to me. She was not showing him in roping anymore and wanted just a trail horse. Problem was, he didn't know how to pick up one of his canter leads from all that roping training. I was to balance him and teach him his gaits through basic dressage. He was a real bull-dog type QH with a chest wide enought to drive a car through.

He loved dressage and did really well. So the owner was happy and decided to see what he would do jumping. Well, judge for yourself. This was at his first event, showing novice at a large recognized event a month after starting his jumping. He loved that too!!











Oh yeah....he loved foxhunting too.










R.I.P. Wilco's Lass AKA "Toby"


American quarter horse......exceptional flexability both physically and emotionally, IMHO.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am gonna have to agree with W_S. I, of course, would choose the AQH but the ASH has all the same good qualities as a good AQH, plus they are bred and used to the sometimes harsh environment over there. Arabians would be a good second pick just because they are bred to be used, not just look pretty. However, from what I understand, they (in general) are a little more touchy and flighty than your average stock horse. I think it would be awesome to own a brumby but they are basically the same thing as our mustangs, correct? It is possible to get a good one, heck I lucked out and got one of the best, but 99.99% of the time no matter how good or how much training they get, they will never be as good as a horse that was bred for a particular kind of work.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I think it would be awesome to own a brumby but they are basically the same thing as our mustangs, correct? It is possible to get a good one, heck I lucked out and got one of the best, but 99.99% of the time no matter how good or how much training they get, they will never be as good as a horse that was bred for a particular kind of work.


Exactly right. They are great, hardy little ponies (Much like mustangs but often a bit smaller) but really don't stand up to a horse that has been bred to perform.


----------

